# Black Screen Bug an der R9 290x



## Ahrtos (11. Februar 2015)

Hallo MSI Supporter und Forums Besucher,

ich besitze nun seit ca. einem dreiviertel Jahr eine MSI R9 290X Grafikkarte. Diese hat leider einen Defekt der aber wohl anscheinend nicht in die Garantie fällt. Ich spreche hier vom jeweiligen "Black Screen Bug". Der Fehler handelt davon dass ich meine Grafikkarte nicht unter Werkseinstellungen nutzen kann. Ich erkläre Ihnen kurz das Problem:

Die Grafikkarte lässt sich nicht mit Standard Einstellungen nutzen. Dies äußert sich darin, dass die Grafikkarte vollkommen willkürlich anfängt sich abzuschalten. Dies kann wirklich zu jeder Zeit auftreten. Sei es beim Spielen eines Top Games, beim Spielen von Minesweeper, beim Schauen eines Filmes oder gar im Leerlauf. Vollkommen unangekündigt schaltet sich der Monitor dann einfach aus und der Computer reagiert dann auch nicht mehr. Das einzige was nur noch hilft ist der Reset Knopf.
Ich habe hier schon vielerlei Wege ausprobiert um dieses Problem zu lösen. Sei es nun Treiber Updates oder Treiber neu Installationen, andere PCI-E Ports am Mainboard, ja sogar das Austauschen des Mainboards hat absolut keine Abhilfe gebracht. Selbst nachdem ich mich mit einem Mitarbeiter in Ihrem hause Telefonisch zusammengesetzt habe und ich ein neues Grafikkarten Bios zugesendet bekommen habe, konnten sich die Probleme nicht beheben lassen. Nachdem ich die Grafikkarte dann sogar zwei Mal nach hardwareversand.de eingesendet habe aufgrund eines Defektes und zur Abwicklung der Garantie, habe ich immer meine Grafikkarte zurückbekommen mit der Aussage:„ Es konnte nichts auffälliges festgestellt werden.“ Viel schlimmer ist das ich beide Male fast 4 Wochen warten musste bis ich meine Grafikkarte wieder hatte.

Aus diesem Grund Friste ich nun seit über einem halben Jahr mit den traurigen Einstellungen meiner Grafikkarte und kann diese nicht mit vollem Umfang nutzen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls hier doch nochmal irgendwann Abhilfe geschaffen werden könnte.

Ich hatte bezüglich dieser Sache schon vor einer langen Zeit bereits im Grafikkarten Teil des PCGH Forums schon einen ähnlichen Post geöffnet und gebe ihnen hier auch gerne noch die Verlinkung dazu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/330523-amd-r9-290x-black-screen-bug.html

Zum Schluss zeige ich ihnen dann noch einen aktuellen Screenshot mit meinen momentanen Einstellungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bedanke mich für Ihre Zeit die Sie für diese Sache aufgebracht haben und würde mich freuen wenn man das Problem dann doch endlich mal lösen könnte.

MFG


----------



## Stefan_CASEMODDING (11. Februar 2015)

Für mich fällt das definitiv unter die garantie ..  wenn du unter werkseinstellungen probleme hast ... hab auch auf den sreensho geshehen sie lauft ja auch auf default clock 

warum meinst du fällt das nicht unter die garantie? 

also ich würd sie zurückschicken


----------



## Ahrtos (11. Februar 2015)

@*Stefan_CASEMODDING*

Ich habe die Karte bereits zwei mal eingeschickt. Problem ist wie ich bereits sagte das die Garfikkarte diesen Black Screen Bug nur macht wenn sie will. also volkommen willkürlich. Es gibt keine Situation um dieses Problem zur veranschaulichung zu erzwingen. Und beide male wird sie bei hardwareversand.de wohl mal kurz eingebaut und nachgeprüft wurden sein und da ist wohl nichts passiert

Aktuell läuft die Grafikkarte mit taktraten von 900MHz GPU Clock und 900MHz Ram Clock. Auch nur 1 MHz bei Ram oder GPU mehr lässt die Probleme wieder kommen. bei 900/900 läuft alles 100% stabil. Aber dies kann einfach kein dauerzustand sein.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Februar 2015)

Findet sich denn was auffälliges in der Ereignisanzeige diesbezüglich?

Hast du die Möglichkeit, mit irgend einem Tool die Taktraten von Chip und RAM dauerhaft in eine Textdatei wegzuschreiben? Wenn ja, schau dir dann mal den letzten Eintrag an nach einem Black Screen.


----------



## Ahrtos (11. Februar 2015)

@*bschicht86*

in der Ereignisanzeige findet man überhaupt nichts... Ein Tool für eine solche funktion ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

bitte gib mir mal die Serien Nummer deiner Karte. Aber bitte nur den ersten Teil 602-VXXX-XXX

Ich würde dann mal nach dem neusten VBios schauen, wenn dies jedoch auch nicht helfen sollte. Könnte dies Natürlich auch an deinem Netzteil oder an einem anderen Bauteil liegen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Torsten4MSI,

die Seriennummer ist: *602-V308-01SB140200*_xxxx_

Was den Tausch der Hardware betrifft, habe ich bereits vom *Asus Crosshair 5 Formular* zum *Asus Crosshair 5 Formula Z *zum* MSI z97 Gaming 9 *bis zum jetzigem* MSI x99S Gaming 9 ACK *getauscht... auf allen 4 boards das selbe Problem...
Bei Netzteilen hab ich von nem *BeQuiet 750W* auf *Enermax 1350W* bis jetzt zum *Cooler Master 1200W* Netzteil gewechselt... leider auch kein besseres ergebniss...

MFG


----------



## maCque (14. Februar 2015)

Am Bildschirm kann es auch nicht liegen? Ich hab nen LG der auch gerne mal random meint, er würde jetzt kein Signal mehr bekommen und in Energiesparmodus schaltet, obwohl die Karte ganz normal arbeitet. Dann hab ich mitten im Spiel oder Surfbetrieb nen schwarzen Bildschirm. Trat auch bei mehreren Karten auf und bei mir hat es geholfen den Output Kanal (also z.B. von DP auf HDMI) zu wechseln, seit dem ist das Problem nicht mehr aufgetreten. Scheint ein Problem mit der Monitorfirmware bei mir zu sein, nur das LG die niemals erneuert hat. Nur so eine Idee, wenn auch unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Ahrtos (15. Februar 2015)

@ *maCque*

Problem ist ja das bei veringerter taktfrequenz bei der graka das ja nicht mehr passiert... hinzu kommt das sobald der bildschirm ausgeht absolut nichts mehr funzt... und ich habe ja 2 Monitore dran und auch die einstellung das die monitore sich nach ner zeit ausschalten ist bei mir deaktivirt...


----------



## wiesel201 (15. Februar 2015)

Die 290X läuft unter Last ziemlich heiß. Ich hatte selbst die 290X 4G Gaming. Mit einem Wechsel der originalen Wärmeleitpaste gegen die Arctic MX2 erreichte ich eine Temperatursenkung unter Last um ca. 15 Grad. Ich würde das mal probieren, vielleicht hilft das ja auch gegen Dein Problem.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

hier kannst du dir das neuste Bios für deine Karte runter laden.
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/VBios/R9_290X_Gaming_4G_V308_01S.zip

Hier bitte das UEFI Bios wählen, wichtig es muss unter DOS geflasht werden.
Weißt du wie das geht?

Hier noch ein weitere Link, dort ist ein Tool zum erstellen eines Bootfähigen USB Stick enthalten.
DOS Dateien liegen auch bei.
Anbei ein Link zu einem Tool mit dem Sie einen USB Stick Bootfähig machen können. 

http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/BIOS/Flashtool/HP_USB_Boot.zip


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo  *Torsten4MSI* 

diese Bios Version habe ich bereits schon seit ein paar Monaten auf der Karte drauf. Steht auch so in dem Screenshot den ich hoch geladen habe im gpu-z im ersten Post.
Gut das du das nachgeschaut hast.
Bedeutet also das ich vor knapp nem Jahr 450€ für ne kaputte Karte ausgegeben habe und nun drauf sitzen bleibe...


----------



## Torsten4MSI (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

als Info die Bios Version die im GPU-Z angezeigt wird ist bei der Karte fast immer gleiche "015.042.000.003.000000".
Zur Erklärung: Man kann sagen das ein VBios aus zwei Teilen besteht, einmal der Code der in diesem Fall von AMD kommt und solange dieser gleich ist wird natürlich auch immer die gleiche Version anzeigt, das ist die Version die GPU-Z auslesen kann.
Der andere Teil kommt von uns wo wir als MSI Veränderungen machen können, 

Ich habe nicht gesehen das hier die Rede von einer VBios Version TV308MH.111 die Rede war, wenn doch dann habe ich es echt überlesen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo *Torsten4MSI* 

gut das hab ich so nicht gewusst. Kannst du mir nochmal weiterhelfen bezüglich des neu flashens des Bios ? Ich hab das vor langer Zeit zwar schon mal gemacht, erinnere mich aber aktuell nicht mehr wie das lief und auch Anleitungen hier im Forum waren für mich irgendwie nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

klar kann ich helfen.

Hier liegt alles was benötigt wird.
Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden

Das HP Tool öffnen und Quick Format und Create a DOS Startup disk auswählen. Hier dann bitte noch die DOS Files auswählen, diese liegen bei.
Wichtig, es wird alles auf dem USB  Stick gelöscht. 

Den Inhalt der ZIP File direkt auf den USB Stick kopieren.
Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden


Anschließend von dem USB Stick Booten und folgendes eingeben : atiflash –p –f 0 TV308MH.111


Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (17. Februar 2015)

Leider ist der Flash Versuch irgendwie fehl geschlagen. kann es mir auch nicht genau erklären wieso.
Hab zur veranschaulichung mal n Bild mit dazu gepackt. Leider is die Quali nicht das optimum aber man kann es schon erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maCque (17. Februar 2015)

Gib mal im DOS folgendes ein:

atiflash.exe -ai

und Poste mal das Ergebniss  Vielleicht hast du die falsche Adapter Nr eingegeben, scheint aber nicht so, oder hast du 2 Grakas im PC?


----------



## Torsten4MSI (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

hast du noch eine zweite Karte im Einsatz? oder wird die Onboard Karte mit verwendet?
Sonst bitte mal dieses Flash Tool hier finden.
http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/VBios/Flash_Tools/ATIF418.zip

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (18. Februar 2015)

hallo,

@*maCque*:

der befehl konte mir leider nichts anzeigen. ich denke mal das irgendwie ein fehler vor lag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@*Torsten4MSI*:

mit dem anderen daten hat das flashen dann einwandfrei funktioniert. Leider musste ich feststellen das ich dieses VBIOS bereits auf der Grafikkarte hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses hatte ich aber schon von Ihrem Kollegen zum 05.06.2014 zugesendet bekommen.

Hätten Sie noch eine andere Idee? Villeicht ein Beta Bios oder ähnliches ?


----------



## maCque (19. Februar 2015)

Das ist aber komisch, dass er die Graka nicht gefunden hat. Spricht für mich iwie für den selben Fehler, wegen dem der Flashversuch fehlgeschlagen ist, oder irre ich da @ MSI?


----------



## Ahrtos (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo, 

@*maCque*:

Der Flash versuch hat beim zweiten mal funktioniert. Leider ist es aber das selbe VBios gewesen was ich schon drauf hatte. Zwar hab ich es trotzdem nochmal probiert weil ich irgendwie gehofft hatte das das Bios was drauf war villeicht defekt gewesen ist. Jedenfalls kommen besagte black screens immernoch sobald gespielt wird. Ausser man bleibt mit GPU und Ram Takt der Graka jeweils unter der 900MHz Grenze.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

gib mir mal ein paar Tage zeit.
Ich werde mit meinem Kontaktfenster in Taiwan noch mal reden.
Jedoch sind die Kollegen bis zum 24. nicht da, da dort gerade neu Jahr ist.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## xHaru (20. Februar 2015)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten4MSI,
> 
> die Seriennummer ist: *602-V308-01SB140200*_xxxx_
> 
> ...



Wie alt waren die Netzteile?


----------



## Ahrtos (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

@*xHaru*

Das BeQuiet war ca 2 Jahre alt, das Enermax ist ca. n Jahr alt und das Cooler Master hatte ich erst vor 2 Monaten neu gekauft.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

hier nun ein Test Bios für die Karte.
Versuch es doch bitte einmal damit, bitte beachten das ist kein UEFI/GOP Bios. Aber zum testen sollte das reichen.

http://217.110.237.70/fae_de/VBios/R9_290X_Gaming_4G_V308_01S_Test.zip

Gruß Torsten


----------



## xhs207ga (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Torsten4MSI,

ich habe, wie im Ursprungspost angehängen Screenshot ersichtlich, ebenso eine AMD Radeon R9 200X Grafikkarte die exakt dasselbe Problem hat. Auch mit seinen Lüftereinstellungen tut sich nichts, derzeit kann ich nicht mal den Treiber von 14.300 auf 14.500 updaten da der Rechner nicht komplett booted. 

Die letzten 3 Monate (gekauft Mitte Dezember) lief die Grafikkarte ohne Probleme. Spiele wie LoL oder Far Cry 4 liefen auf Ultra, nicht ein einziges mal ist der Rechner abgeschmiert respektive ließ sich nicht booten - bis jetzt. Es geht gar nichts mehr. Seit 4 Stunden habe ich nun alles mögliche probiert und gesucht, aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Nun meine Frage: kann ich hier auf gut Glück einfach das TestBIOS von deinem Post über mir verwenden oder benötigst du für eine weitere Anfertigung auch meine Seriennummer? Wenn ja, wo finde ich die?

danke & MfG
G


----------



## Ahrtos (26. Februar 2015)

Hallo.

@*Torsten4MSI*

Gibt es bei dem Bios was zu beachten ? Gibt es einan anderen weg wie das Bios zu installieren ist oder kann ich es ebenfalls einfach auf den usb stick packen den ich bereits erstellt habe zum graka flashen ?

mfg


----------



## Torsten4MSI (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

@Ahrtos, das Bios einfach Flashen wie die anderen VBios Files. Das VGA Karten Team konnte deinen Fehler nicht nachstellen, daher erst einmal das Bios als Test Version.

@xhs207ga, du solltest nie ein Bios oder ein VBios Flashen wo du dir nicht sicher bisst ob es wirklich für dein Produkt ist. Genauso ist es bei dieser VGA Karte. 
Daher Poste bitte erst einmal den ersten teile der Seriennummer der Karte.
Wobei bei ich glaube, dass Dein Problem vom VBios herkommt.
Aber Probieren kannst du es, aber wie geschrieben bitte erst die SN angeben.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

@*Torsten4MSI*
Ich habe das Testbios mal ausprobiert und hab es geflashed wie angegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einfachheit halber habe ich das Bios umbenannt (was ja eigentlich irrelevant sein sollte)

Anschließend habe ich die taktraten wieder auf den standart wert eingerichtet und habe dann ein Spiel gestartet. Leider kommt auch weiterhin der Blackscreen.
Hinzu habe ich mir mal ein Programm geholt das ein wenig mitloggt. Wieviel das jetzt bringt kann ich nicht sagen, aber möglicherweise könnt Ihr daraus ja ein Muster erkennen.

Verlinkt habe ich das ganze bei Pastebin : R9 290x Logfile - Pastebin.com

Das hier der Lüfter auf 0% steht ist nur ein auslesefehler. Alle anderen Daten scheinen soweit korrekt aufgenommen wurden zu sein bzw. Sind nicht abrufbar (shader, pcb, etc...)

Ab Zeile 45 wurde der Game Launcher gestartet und ab Zeile 326 Startete das Spiel. Bei "critical reset" erschien dann der Blackscreen... diesesmal aber etwas anders als sonst... vorher war es immer so... das das bild gefühlt etwas langsamer weg ging und der rechner rellativ soft in den Blackscreen sprang. Gefühlt in 1-2 Sekunden. Diesesmal hatte ich das Gefühl der Blackscreen würde mir richtig hart ins Gesicht gehauen werden... Gefühlt war es in 1 Millisekunde. 

Ich habe auch erstmal wieder das vorherige Bios aufgespielt und die 900/900 Settings rein gemacht.

MfG


----------



## Torsten4MSI (3. März 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

dann würde ich sagen, Du müsstest die Karte Reklamieren über Deinen Händler.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (3. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

@*Torsten4MSI*

Wie du meinem Ersten Post entnehmen kannst habe ich die Karte schon 2 mal eingeschickt gehabt und hab sie jedes mal wieder bekommen mit der Angabe: Es konnte nichts festgestellt werden.
Bedeutet, das wenn Ihr kein Austauschteil habt muss ich dann wohl oder übel auf meiner Karte sitzen bleiben. Ein drittes mal werde ich sie nicht nochmal bei denen einschicken. Nur damit ich dann nochmal genau den gleichen text bekomme.

MfG


----------



## Ahrtos (11. Mai 2015)

Leider ist bis heute ja nichts passiert.
Ist wirklich echt schade.


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2015)

Ahrtos schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> @*Torsten4MSI*
> 
> ...



Genau das würde Dir aber helfen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der Händler 3 Anläufe, bevor Du auf eine Erstattung des Kaufpreises bestehen darfst.

Daher wäre diese letzte Versuch doch immerhin die Chance auf eine reparierte Karte, oder eben auf die Erstattung des Kaufpreises.


----------



## s_mcclain (11. Mai 2015)

Wenn der Händler aber keinen Defekt fest stellt oO


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2015)

Ich bin jetzt nicht mehr 100%ig sicher was die Rechtslage angeht, aber ich glaube in den ersten 6 monaten liegt die Nachweispflicht beim Händler. Du kannst erstmal alles behaupten. Ich denke für den Händler ist es unrentabel dort grosse beweisführungen zu erstellen. Er kann ja eben auch beim Hersteller reklamieren


----------



## maCque (11. Mai 2015)

Ich vermute stark, dass diese 6 Monate inzwischen um sind.


----------



## Thaurial (11. Mai 2015)

Das kann gut sein. Ich wollte mit meinem Post auch nur verdeutlichen dass man 

a) dem Händler sein Recht auf ausbesserung geben muss

und

b) sich nicht scheun muss seine Rechtsmittel zu kennen und einzusetzen. Auch gegen große Versandhändler

sehr ärgerlich ist das ganze allemal. Grade bei pc komponten hat man idr nicht mal eben 3 davon zu haus bzw keinen Ersatz


----------



## MSIToWi (12. Mai 2015)

Torsten ist zur Zeit nicht im Haus.
Ich weiss nicht, inwiewit er hier ist, deswegen kann ich derzeit keine Aussage zum Stand der Dinge machen.
Torsten wird sich melden, sobald er wieder im Office ist.


----------



## Torsten4MSI (13. Mai 2015)

Hi,

was ich dir anbieten kann ist das du die Karte zur Überprüfung zu mir schickst.
Wenn ich dies machen soll schick mir bitte eine PN, dann übersende ich dir die Adresse.

Wenn die Karte bei uns im Service Center war dann wurde Sie auch getauscht. 
Aber dies kann ich Prüfen, hier bitte einmal die Seriennummer bitte per PN an mich.

PS: Bin am Montag wieder im Büro, da könnte ich dann die Karte testen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (30. Juli 2015)

hallo,
da bin ich wieder... nach üblem autounfall bin ich wieder im lande.
ja Thorsten... die frage ist wie wir hier nun weiter machen. Ich würde dir die Karte ja gerne einschicken, aber dann bin ich zuhause leider ohne grafikkarte... bedeutet das ich jeden tag den die karte nicht da ist ich hier nichts machen kann... hab auch leider keine erwsatz karte und eine on board karte hat mein mainboard leider auch nicht. ich hoffe du kannst verstehen das ich nicht die möglichkeit habe wochenlang zu warten.
ich verstehe nicht wo das problem liegt die karte zu tauschen... also nach dem motto ihr schickt ne neue karte und ich schicke am gleich tag meine los... man tauscht gegenseitig die sendungsnummern und dann ist doch allen geholfen.

würde mich freuen wenn man das problem dann noch irgendwie aus der welt schaffen kann... denn seit tag nummer 1 (schon über ein jahr her) muss ich mit einer defekten karte leben... und das bei einem damaligen kaufpreis von über 600€... das macht wenig spaß


----------



## Ahrtos (30. Juli 2015)

wie war das gleich mit dem doppel post ???

naja wenns falsch ist dann bitte bescheit geben...

ja ich habe mich noch ein wenig auf die suche gemacht und habe im internet bei Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp sogar noch eine neue Bios version gefunden...
es ist das Vbios 015.046.000.006.000000... ich habe das nun auch dort runter geladen, aber auf meinem desktop befindet sich nun eine datei mit der endung .rom... gibts da ein anderes flash verfahren oder wie ?
hab nochmal einen screenshot dazu gepackt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn das problem sich mit dieser bios version lösen lassen könnte wäre ich echt erfreut...


----------



## Ahrtos (4. August 2015)

So...

der flasch vorgang hat nun endlich funktioniert...
mit der Bios Version 015.043.000.004.000000 von Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp
hat es dann nun funktioniert... bisher weder bsod noch black screens noch sonstige probleme mit der karte... 
Version 015.046.000.006.000000 hat mit meiner karte aber leider überhaupt nicht funktioniert. warum weiß der himmel...

vorerst bin ich zufriden... ach der grund warum das flaschen vorher nicht funktioniert hat... Die graka hat dual vbios... Bios 1 ist flash bar... Bios 2 jedoch nicht... der schalter stand die ganze zeit auf der 2... ich hatte das ganz vergessen 

Ach ja... bei nem kollegen von mir mit der selben problematik haben wir nun ebenfalls ein vbios update gemacht... nun geht dort auch alles... bei ihm war es aber ne XFX 270x... aber die gleichen probleme die ich auch hatte... teilweise schlimmer...


----------



## maCque (4. August 2015)

Sidetopic:

MSI Aktualisiert die BIOS Versionen ihrer Karten? Kann man sich die auf der MSI Seite laden oder bekommt man die nur wie hier über den Support?
P.S.: Würde denn das neue BIOS wirklich Verbesserungen bringen, wenn man keine Blackscreen Probleme hat?


----------



## MSIToWi (4. August 2015)

Hallo,
aktuelle BIOS Versionen (GPU, Mainboard, Notebook) werden auch auf den jeweiligen Produktseiten zum Download bereit gehalten.
Sollte man sich nicht sicher sein, welche BIOS Version man benötigt, dann bitte vorher an den Support wenden.


----------



## maCque (4. August 2015)

Wenn ich z.B. auf die Seite der 270X gehe finde ich bei Downloads nur Utilitys und Driver. Kein BIOS. (MSI USA - Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more)


----------



## wiesel201 (4. August 2015)

Ich denke da hat sich Tobias vertan, aktuelle BIOS-Versionen für Grafikkarten kann man normalerweise nicht über die Produktseiten herunterladen. Hier hilft Dir eventuell Live Update weiter. Wobei ich niemals ein BIOS über Live Update flashen würde, egal ob für die Grafikkarte oder für das Mainboard. Aber wenn Live Update eine neue Version für die Grafikkarte vermeldet kann man ja mal beim Support nachfragen, ob das denn auch wirklich passt.


----------



## maCque (5. August 2015)

Live Update habe ich gecheckt, das war negativ. Ist allerdings auch schon 3 Monate her. Aber das 270X Release ist ja auch schon ne Weile her.


----------



## Ahrtos (2. Oktober 2015)

also ich muss nochmal vermelden das meine probleme immer noch bestehen...
mittlerweile schmiert mir hin und wieder der ganze rechner ab wärend ich youtube videos schaue...

Also ich weiß langsarm nicht mehr weiter mit dem ding.
Ich möchte nun wirklich langsarm ne neue karte... denn das über flashen mit neueren bios versionen bringt einfach nichts... ich bin mir 10000%ig sicher das die karte vor der auslieferung ein Speicher problem hat...

MSI... ich bitte euch nun endlich um einen tausch der Karte...


----------



## Torsten4MSI (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Ahrtos,

ein Austausch der Karte kann nur über den Händler erfolgen.
Daher wenn dich bitte an diesen um die Karte Tauschen zu lassen.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Ahrtos (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Torsten...

ich hatte die Karte schon 2 mal eingeschickt ohne ergebniss... bekam jedes mal meine karte wieder...
Schade... muss ich wohl nochmal mit Dirk sprechen wenn du mir nicht weiter helfen kannst...


----------

